# 4500 Calorie Bulking Diet



## phazeone (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm 195 lbs and for the last few months I've been eating 4000 calories a day and gaining around 0.5 lbs a week. This was with an extremely sedentary lifestyle though, I'm now back in an active job and on my feet all day and for the last few weeks I've actually been losing weight at 4000.

So, I intend to bump it up to 4500 and at the same time, cut out the majority of the junk and see how I go. I've kept it simple but not super strict otherwise I'd get bored, I think the below is doable and I have the options to switch things out to avoid boredom. For example, instead of my chicken for my evening meal, I could have a steak, or a piece of cod etc. This sees me eating something every 2.5 - 3 hours.

*8AM Breakfast*
The below will all be blended to make a shake due to limited time available and the fact I can't stomach a big meal in the morning.

100g Bulk Powders Scottish Oats
30g Bulk Powders Whey Protein
10g Peanut Butter
7.5g Coconut Oil
1 Medium Free Range Egg Raw
1 Banana
300ml Semi Skimmed Milk

*11AM Mid Morning Snack*

225g Skyr Yoghurt
6 Rice Cakes
25g Mixed Nuts

*1PM Lunch*

McCains Jacket Potato x 2
130g Princes Tuna
15g Hellmans Mayonaise

*3.30PM Afternoon / Pre Workout Snack*
Again, I can make this up in the morning and sip through the afternoon at work.

100g Bulk Powders Scottish Oats
30g Bulk Powders Whey Protein
10g Peanut Butter
7.5g Coconut Oil
1 Medium Free Range Egg Raw
1 Banana

*After Workout / Dinner*

250g Wholegrain Rice
250g Chicken Breast Fillet
300g Mixed Vegetables

*Evening Snack*

225g Skyr Yoghurt
4 Rice Cakes
25g Mixed Nuts

Comes in at ~ *4440 calories, 569g carbs, 282g protein, 136g fats*

Thoughts?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

phazeone said:


> *4500 Calorie Bulking Diet*
> 
> Comes in at ~ *4440 calories, 569g carbs, 282g protein, 136g fats*
> 
> Thoughts?


 My thoughts since you've asked:

*1.* Do you feel good when eating such a diet? If yes, then continue with it, if not, then consider some sort of change/modification.

*2.* Is the diet you've shared with us serving your purpose? If yes, continue with it, if not, apply some change to it so it does serve your purpose.

*3.* If you feel good eating it, and it's serving your purpose, then adding our thoughts onto it might just defeat the purpose of adding our thoughts onto it.

Moral of the story: if it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Cheers.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well mate,

I'm no expert and for the few comments I made people tend to told me that I'm kinda too strict.

Nevertheless, if it was for me, here is the main change I would do :

- I would ditch the protein powder in the morning and go for chicken or white fish instead ;

- I would replace the rice cake by whole rice or sweet potatoes or a shaker with oats and casein which is better than whey if you are not near your training ;

- for lunch I would rather take home made sweet potatoes and ditch the mayo for an organic olive oil and I would add some veggies

- I would not make that much fat in the preworkout shake

- after the workout I would go for the rice cake at this moment rather than the whole grain and put the whole grain in the evening sncak (ofc adjust the quantities)

- I would not take yogurht before the evening as it raise insulin and go for white fish or red meat or white meat instead with the whole grain rice.

I'm not pretend to be an expert in diet, just told you what I would do for me in case that gives you an idea.

Listen to Fadi rather than me, just trying to participate to the forum by sharing what I do for me but you are better off listenning to guys like Fadi, well of knowledge


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

phazeone said:


> I'm 195 lbs and for the last few months I've been eating 4000 calories a day and gaining around 0.5 lbs a week. This was with an extremely sedentary lifestyle though, I'm now back in an active job and on my feet all day and for the last few weeks I've actually been losing weight at 4000.
> 
> So, I intend to bump it up to 4500 and at the same time, cut out the majority of the junk and see how I go. I've kept it simple but not super strict otherwise I'd get bored, I think the below is doable and I have the options to switch things out to avoid boredom. For example, instead of my chicken for my evening meal, I could have a steak, or a piece of cod etc. This sees me eating something every 2.5 - 3 hours.
> 
> ...


 Hi dude, whats the macros on the breakfast please ? looking for something similair myself ;-)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> Hi dude, whats the macros on the breakfast please ? looking for something similair myself ;-)


 The OP hasn't logged in since November so don't hold your breath for a reply.

You could work the answer out easily enough for yourself though. Myfitnesspal could help.

Edit: don't have the raw egg though, that's not a good thing to include.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol ok thanks for that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Uryens said:


> Well mate,
> 
> I'm no expert and for the few comments I made people tend to told me that I'm kinda too strict.
> 
> ...


 Why ditch the protein powder?


----------

